# The Social Network?



## Illuminnahrtus (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
wollt mal wissen, obs sich lohnt den Film "The Social Network" anzusehen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß auch ohne den Film das Facebook ein Datensammler ist und Leute miteinander verbindet, die nicht bei Facebook sind und damit auch nichts zu tun haben wollen.
Und man kann auch in der Zeitung lesen, dass der Erfinder nun saureich ist und nie wieder einen Handschlag tun muss.


----------



## Illuminnahrtus (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja kann gut sein.
Aber der Film soll ein Thriller sein, und deswegen möchte ich ihn mir anschauen


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

In meinen Augen ist Facebook kriminell da sie die Daten ja verkaufen etc... & ich das nicht unterstützen will  Wobei die 10 Euro tun ihm auch nich weh <.<
Also ich werd nicht reingehen =)


----------



## Ihateyou (18. Oktober 2010)

Hab als erstes den Soundtrack dazu gehört (der absolut genial ist, sollte sich jeder mal anhören) und hätte jetzt richtig Lust, mir den Film anzuschauen.


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2010)

Hab den Film gesehen und fand ihn gut - wobei ich aber auch diese Art Film mag, solch biographische Geschichten (auch wenn sie wie hier nicht wirklich 100% der Wahrheit entsprechen). Ansonsten - es ist ein Film von David Fincher (Fight Club) mit eine grandiosen Hauptdarsteller (Jesse Eisenberg). Was will man mehr?

Der Film ist keine Facebook-Doku und auch nicht von Facebook (bzw. Mark Zuckerberg) unterstuetzt/authorisiert/sonstwas. Bloede Kommentare wie "Ich guck ihn nicht weil ich Facebook nicht unterstuetzen will" sollte man sich also lieber sparen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es mit "guck ich net weil es Facebook Werbung ist?" ;D


----------



## frufoo (30. Oktober 2010)

hab den film gesehen und fand ihn echt gut. gute schauspiele, gut umgesetzt und was am wichtigsten is <<gute unterhaltung>>. der film is auf jeden fall sehenswert und in diesem jahr auf jeden fall einer der besten filme die ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Twikeus (16. November 2010)

Fand den Film auch ok, ist jetzt kein Blockbuster aber man kann ihn sich anschauen


----------



## Edou (16. November 2010)

Wir gehn da nächste Woche mit der Klasse rein. Keine lust aber was solls besser als Unterricht bei dem man sich vor Lautstärke nicht Konzentrieren kann. =)


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)

fand ihn gut


----------

